# The end of the menopause? Scientist will 'fertilise an egg produced from stem



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

cells this year'.

Says you have to have some functioning stem cells left though, i.e. not have gone through the menopause yet if you wanted to have a genetic child this way in the (distant?) future.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2126483/Scientists-hope-human-eggs-cells-grown-lab-fertilised-breakthrough.html

/links


----------

